# Does anyone know if it is possible to view Amazon movies on our Sony TV?



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 27, 2015)

I purchased a Kindle Fire a few months ago and with it came a subscription to Amazon Prime. Which by the way, is the last thing I needed. Anyway, I didn't unsubscribe to the Prime. I thought it would just run out, and then was hit with a $100.00 subscription fee for the next year. Called the company and they of course couldn't help me. I'm stuck with it for the next year. So, decided to take advantage of the free movies. I watched one last night on the Kindle. It was so small I think I went half blind. I only wanted the Kindle for reading books and audio books . For this the Kindle works just fine.Back to my question, Is it possible to send these videos to my TV in the other room through my Kindle or my regular desk top computer?  I would like my husband to enjoy these movies also. Both of us looking at this little Kindle or in front of the desk top really isn't a comfortable option. We have a Sony flat screen TV,probably about 7 years old. We have Wifi . Please keep in mind you will be responding to an electronically challenged person. Any help would be much appreciated. I forgot to mention we have Direct TV
 .


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes,  

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-W87CUN...&qid=1451258698&sr=8-1&keywords=amazon+dongle

Follow the onscreen instructions.  There are many other ways.  But this is probably the easiest.  This will get your feet wet and Amazon Prime is not a bad service for the $100.  Hulu will run you $96 & Netflix will run you $108 annually.

Added:  Note the HDMI port you are plugging the dongle into.  You will have to press the 'TV input' button on your TV remote to select the port.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Ruth, yeah, that's how they've gotten many a people, the subscription runs out and people forget to cancel ahead of time, that happened to me several years ago, but, I was still able to make them cancel after the fact with some heavy duty complaining of which probably wouldn't work today.  This time around, I made sure to go into my account and cancel well ahead of time when I received the free subscription.

As far as hooking the kindle to other devices, there are numerous videos on youtube with instructions as well as the info Son_Of_P provided








This is the page for a whole host of videos

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hooking+up+kindle+to+tv


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 28, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Hi Ruth, yeah, that's how they've gotten many a people, the subscription runs out and people forget to cancel ahead of time, that happened to me several years ago, but, I was still able to make them cancel after the fact with some heavy duty complaining of which probably wouldn't work today.  This time around, I made sure to go into my account and cancel well ahead of time when I received the free subscription.
> 
> As far as hooking the kindle to other devices, there are numerous videos on youtube with instructions as well as the info Son_Of_P provided



Wouldn't that disable the use of your Kindle until the movie is over?  Say one wants to watch a movie and one wants to read an electronic book at the same time.  It seems to me that $35 is a small price to pay for a streaming device.

Sorry April, I was just thinking of the hassle to watch a movie on Amazon, I'm not that familiar with a Kindle, my Grandson (the Engineer) had one but has moved on to more elaborate devices.  But on the other hand I would modify my Amazon profile and remove any chances of auto pay.  (removing your card info).


----------



## AprilT (Dec 28, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Wouldn't that disable the use of your Kindle until the movie is over?  Say one wants to watch a movie and one wants to read an electronic book at the same time.  It seems to me that $35 is a small price to pay for a streaming device.
> 
> Sorry April, I was just thinking of the hassle to watch a movie on Amazon, I'm not that familiar with a Kindle, my Grandson (the Engineer) had one but has moved on to more elaborate devices.  But on the other hand I would modify my Amazon profile and remove any chances of auto pay.  (removing your card info).




You raise a good question one I don't have an answer for since I don't actually have the kindle, I was just providing source for how to hook it up to tv to watch, now for simultaneous usage, I'll have to look into that for when streaming movies, I know you can do so with a pc, not sure with the tablet.   I will check, but, there were several videos in the second link which may point to various ways to connect one of which was using the chrome stick or other such devices which would allow for dual usage while plugged in.  The video sample was just seemed like the least complicated which is why I posted it.  At the moment, I'm out of town on a friends pc so trying to limit my online time even though friend is at work at the moment, but, I will look up more info on the matter some time later.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2015)

I am noticing, after watching the videos about viewing my Kindle fire on my TV set, they all say to plug in the micro end of the cable into the Kindle. I only have one port and that is for charging. Can I use this port? I have the Kindle Fire HD6 Kindle. Thanks to all who have tried to help.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 28, 2015)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am noticing, after watching the videos about viewing my Kindle fire on my TV set, they all say to plug in the micro end of the cable into the Kindle. I only have one port and that is for charging. Can I use this port? I have the Kindle Fire HD6 Kindle. Thanks to all who have tried to help.



Technology will nickle & dime you to death.  I believe if you didn't get one in your Kindle package then you will need one like this, you don't need the fancy gold plated ones either the cheaper ones work just as good.

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Micro...1348804&sr=8-4&keywords=kindle+fire+hdmi+port

Yes, it uses the same port as your charger, they are called a bidi cable/port.  (Bi-Directional).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank you so much. Now I am getting somewhere.  I checked the link you gave me to purchase the cable. I am not questioning your expertise on this subject but I noticed a warning about half way down on that link. If you get a chance could you check this out? I have to admit it does not mention my Kindle Fire HD6 4th generation but does say something about the charge port not the same as one you would use to access the TV. I just want to be sure. Thank you for your time.,much appreciated.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 28, 2015)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you so much. Now I am getting somewhere.  I checked the link you gave me to purchase the cable. I am not questioning your expertise on this subject but I noticed a warning about half way down on that link. If you get a chance could you check this out? I have to admit it does not mention my Kindle Fire HD6 4th generation but does say something about the charge port not the same as one you would use to access the TV. I just want to be sure. Thank you for your time.,much appreciated.




Good catch, I think this may be the one you need.  Now you're closing in on that $35 price of the Amazon dongle.  The adapter is $12.50 without shipping will be near $8 and the HDMI cable will run an additional $8-10, but can be purchased at Walmart so no shipping but sales tax.  Here is the link

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-HDMI-A...bxgy_23_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Z00SGFTDSF518X0TC11

At this point I would probably send for the dongle since you get free shipping with Amazon Prime.  You will also save the $8 shipping with Amazon Prime but then you have to take into account whether you can read from the Kindle at the same time as your husband watches a movie.  With the dongle you don't need a HDMI cable or any other cabling.  Your choice.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2015)

I have watched this thread develop and wondered about the different
methods of getting getting the film to the TV.
*
Nobody has asked Ruth if she has a PC!*

If you have a computer Ruth, you should be able to get the film from
Amazon Prime on that then connect the monitor cable to the TV, that
should be the simplest way I think.

Mike.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

Mike, connecting the monitor cable to a tv isn't simpler, she would need to make sure both tv and pc have capable outputs for the particular connectors, but, sure it would be a good solution to being able to stream movies to the tv from the pc without having to interfere with using the kindle.   Btw, on the link I provided there is a video showing how to connect the kindle to the pc and other videos of that nature.

Depending on the types of ports on her equipment on her devices she will need to purchase cords, connectors accordingly and or a streaming device of sorts that would stream from her pc to the tv and this will entail even more steps, but it will free up the usage of the kindle for sure.  as far as purchasing one has to know their equipment to make the correct selections.

Streaming from connecting pc to tv

this page contains various ways to connect

to connect without cords you could just buy a stick doesn't have to be this one, but, here's a sample






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=connecting+pc+to+tv


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 29, 2015)

Easy Peasy, you are making this too complicated.  Either get an *Amazon* dongle ($39.99) or a *ROKU* streaming stick ($39.99) or a *Chromecast* ($35.00) get rid of all the cabling and being tethered to your TV.  Only problem I've read somewhere is *Chromecast is Google* and it doesn't use Silverlight (same problem you run into trying to use Linux to stream Netflix) you limit yourself.  They may have resolved that issue, don't know or care.   Mike I assume from her first post on this thread that they had either a PC or laptop since they had wifi, if their internet access was through their phone then that's a horse of a different color & something I have limited or no clue as to how that works since I despise using a phone (mine's a flip with no data or text).


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Easy Peasy, you are making this too complicated.  Either get an Amazon dongle ($39.99) or a ROKU streaming stick ($39.99) or a Chromecast ($35.00) get rid of all the cabling and being tethered to your TV.  Only problem I've read somewhere is Chromecast is Google and it doesn't use Silverlight (same problem you run into trying to use Linux to stream Netflix) you limit yourself.  They may have resolved that issue, don't know or care.   Mike I assume from her first post on this thread that they had either a PC or laptop since they had wifi, if their internet access was through their phone then that's a horse of a different color & something I have limited or no clue as to how that works since I despise using a phone (mine's a flip with no data or text).



I agree with you, it would be easiest to just get one of the streaming sticks for the tv as in the video I posted, I added the other videos as options just in case, some people love complicated.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2015)

So happy you folks are trying to figure this all out for me. All I am trying to do is hook this up to my TV to get as much as I can out of Amazon Prime with the least amount of extra money. When I saw that $100.00 on my credit card bill from Amazon I just about dropped dead. We are on quite a tight budget and was not prepared for this. Just decided to get what I could out of it and I have no intention of renewing the subscription. We usually get our dvd's from our library, but of course, need to wait for the newer ones. In answer to Mikes question, yes, I have a desk top computer. It is in another room from the TV. The stick looks great but to pricey. Finally, finally, my son told me he will look into this for me. I also found in our basement a cable with two exact ends that go into my TV. I also found one with an end that fits the Kindle but the other end does not fit the TV. I'm thinking maybe some sort of an adapter might work on one of them. I may just take what I have to an electronic store and ask them. I'll let you folks know how this all turns out. I'm thinking by the time this gets set up my subscription will have run out. Amazon will have won again!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

There is an adapter for what you are talking about, but if you buy it from an electronics store it will be just as pricey as other cords, I've had to buy the adaptors, I've bought a couple for my tablet and phones

these are what you need

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=a9_sc_1...ords=micro+usb+adapter&ie=UTF8&qid=1451406478

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...cro+usb+adaptor&sprefix=micro+usb+ada,aps,408


----------



## ndynt (Dec 29, 2015)

I use my Kindle to mirror my screen to my tv....emails, browsing, read books, watch videos et al.   I used to use a hdmi cable.  Now I have a HDX, so can do it wirelessly, with a Fire Stick.    
The same thing happened to me with Amazon Prime.  You can change it to 8.99 a month vs a payment of $100.  I balked at first...but, now enjoy the free two day shipping and the fact that all Amazon videos have closed captioning.  Cannot understand what people are saying without it. With Netflix, unless they are foreign films, I just guess LOL  My son told me that is why I like foreign films....they all have closed captioning


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't buy much online. Before I ended up with this Prime I was getting free shipping anyway. I would wait until I had the amount needed for free shipping, at the time I think it was $35.00 and then order. All I really wanted my Kindle for was reading . I have it hooked up to our library and get books through them. Also audio books. I wear hearing aids and with the headphones on and the volume turned up I hear the books just fine. I didn't even know I could do this. I am so electronically impaired, I didn't even know I could get online with the Kindle. The movies are not a priority but because I saw I could get them I thought my husband and I would enjoy a few. I love closed captioning but it drives my husband crazy. So I turn up the volume till the windows rattle and we watch that way. At times I miss what they are saying and,like you, guess at it. Or ask  the hubby what they said. I figure if I bother him enough he will learn to live with the captioning.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 29, 2015)

I too am hearing impaired, I have adapted to CC and now even use them on my DirecTV.  It opened a whole new viewing experience for me watching foreign movies. I have a ROKU soon to be updated and an account with Netflix.  I watch everything with CC and keep the volume low normal because my wife has super hearing powers, (she's not normal, but that's another story).


----------

